# FOUND paddle...Clear Creek



## Skierbob (Jun 18, 2004)

*I think you may have my paddle!!*

I lost an AT3 Edge paddle on Rigormortis on JUne 16th which is a couple miles above the ww park. It is all carbon black look with an orange rim around the side. If you have my paddle p[lease call me at 970-389-3424 or email me at [email protected]. 
Thanks so much,
Bobby Paulus


----------



## riverunner (May 15, 2004)

*Lost paddle*

I lost an AT4 with yellow blades on lower clear a while back. If that's what you found, I can probably describe it in more detail.

Eric


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Sorry for the delayed response, I've been away for a few weeks getting married and honeymooning in Maui. Anyway, there are no winners yet. Guess I'll be making it a break-down soon.


----------

